# Commission on Taxation report to be launched tomorrow



## Brendan Burgess (13 Sep 2022)

The report is being launched in DCU tomorrow afternoon.

Brendan


----------



## Mocame (13 Sep 2022)

Will we find out anything new? They seem to have leaked the whole thing in advance!


----------



## Protocol (14 Sep 2022)

Is the full, final report to be launched tomorrow?

It was due by 1-July 2022






						Commission on Taxation and Welfare 2021: Terms of Reference
					






					www.gov.ie
				





I see there have been at least 26 meetings:






						Minutes of meetings from the Commission on Taxation and Welfare
					






					www.gov.ie


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (14 Sep 2022)

It's a good decision to release it in advance of budget.

Usually these things are all released in a batch on budget day and don't get the prominence they deserve.


----------



## mustang01 (14 Sep 2022)

But will it be more of a testing the waters excercise for gov? He who shouts loudest and all that. Sinn Fein will be cheerleading anything affecting those of higher income/self employed and the rabble will take up the chant, making gov look bad if they don’t follow thriugh.


----------

